# Gigabyte LLC setting



## Junk87 (Aug 16, 2012)

Is lower or higher preferred for lowering temperates? I noticed that my vcore goes above my dynamic setting when running stress tests. 

My question is what can i change to make my vcore stay closer to my dynamic settings?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

not sure what you mean by dynamic settings but when overclocking you increase load line calibration only if it helps keep your system stable it wont really affect the temps.

A lower northbridge and southbridge will help temps but a high vcore will increase the temps.

If your cpu temps are high you need ot make sure you have good cooling and a well ventilated case if you have those then you may have to back off the OC.

Remember someone with the same system as you may get better or worse results.


----------

